# Keeping two females together?



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all!

I'm looking to get a trio of standard Rexes in the spring. A co worker has a rabbit hutch that I'm going to buy from her:










Its dimensions are 46" x 25" x 36.5" Is this large enough for a pair of female Rex rabbits?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

only if they were litter mates and kept togather and have the personalitys for it, and even then it will be tight, you would not be able to breed them in that cage though, rabbits are very terratorial and adult does will fight horribly if they decide they dont want to be togather for what ever reason, best to just get them two separate cages


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

You won't be able to keep that cage clean enough, even if they are pan trained.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

When we first got into rabbits we started with 3 sisters. I kept 2 together becuase at the time I didn't have another hutch for the 3rd sister. Well anyways the 2 sisters got to be almost breeding age when the one would beat up on the other sister all the time, screaching, fighting & drawing blood.
We butchered the mean instigator sister.

I keep all my adult rabbits in seperate hutches every since.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

KSALguy said:


> only if they were litter mates and kept togather and have the personalitys for it, and even then it will be tight, you would not be able to breed them in that cage though, rabbits are very terratorial and adult does will fight horribly if they decide they dont want to be togather for what ever reason, best to just get them two separate cages





Backfourty said:


> When we first got into rabbits we started with 3 sisters. I kept 2 together becuase at the time I didn't have another hutch for the 3rd sister. Well anyways the 2 sisters got to be almost breeding age when the one would beat up on the other sister all the time, screaching, fighting & drawing blood.
> We butchered the mean instigator sister.
> 
> I keep all my adult rabbits in seperate hutches every since.



Seems about the same as it is with chinchillas. I'm willing to give it a shot for a while, but I'm fully prepared to separate them if that's what will be necessary.






SquashNut said:


> You won't be able to keep that cage clean enough, even if they are pan trained.


Could you elaborate as to why? I honestly don't know since I'm new to this.




Thanks for the insight, everyone. :goodjob:


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Your hutch is plenty large enough for 2 does. Whether you can keep 2 does together in it, depends entirely on the temperament of the does. I have some does that live together most of the time and enjoy each others' company. I have others that would try to murder each other instantly if they were put into the same cage together.

Getting 2 does that are not litter mates to live together peacefully is a tricky thing, but can be done. Introductions must be slow and in neutral territory. Do not put one in that cage and expect to put another in it later without a fight. If you can introduce them somewhere else first, and then (once you see that they will get along) put both of them in this hutch as a *new* cage to both of them, then the transition will be easier. 

Does this cage have a bottom to it or does it sit right on the ground? If it sits right on the ground, you will need to attach wire to the bottom first or they will dig out. You will also need to move it frequently to a clean area, otherwise the ground underneath will become urine soaked and stink to high heavens. The picture doesn't show what the flooring of level 2 is made of, but if it has a solid floor, that will also be difficult to keep clean (unless they are litter trained). Once they start peeing on a solid floor, it is next to impossible to get them to stop.

Also, I see a LOT of exposed wood on the inside of that cage. Rabbits LOVE to chew, so I would suggest either covering all inside wood with rabbit wire, or be prepared to fix/replace this hutch in a year or two.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

if you can litter train the hutch should work.

keeping does together depends on the does involved. some can stay together forever (pregnant or not) and others will at some point from age three months to ?? years decide that their cagemate should leave and will do everything they can to encourage that decision making process. Doesn't mean that the one is mean, it just means that she's boss rabbit and is enforcing her decisions. (even saying that is personifying a rabbit and well...they aren't people!)


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

You guys are going to think I am crazy but I recently went to an auction and came home with 5 adult does. Two in one box, two in another box and a third was in a box with her brother. I took all the females out and instantly put them in a large 2.5 x 6 cage that I have. They never batted an eye. I figured there was no sense quarantining them all separate because they probably all picked up the same germs at the sale. So I am quarantining them all together. They all appear to be the best of friends. I am hoping they get along all winter because I not planning on breeding any of them until spring and it would be much warmer for them to just live together. 



BUT I had a mother and daughter that I bought that had lived together their whole lives in a large outdoor pen. When I bought them I put them in a smaller cage and the daughter viciously attacked that mother. After the each had a litter I tried putting them back together in a large pen and no way! Bad fight. 

I recently purchased two sisters that have lived together their whole lives and appear to get along fine...but one is always giving the other one a bit of a nip and really appears to be quite dominant over the other one. Although they do sleep together and cuddle. 

It's really hard to say with rabbits. Just be prepared to separate them.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Jackie said:


> You guys are going to think I am crazy but I recently went to an auction and came home with 5 adult does. Two in one box, two in another box and a third was in a box with her brother. I took all the females out and instantly put them in a large 2.5 x 6 cage that I have. They never batted an eye. I figured there was no sense quarantining them all separate because they probably all picked up the same germs at the sale. So I am quarantining them all together. They all appear to be the best of friends. I am hoping they get along all winter because I not planning on breeding any of them until spring and it would be much warmer for them to just live together.


I don't find that crazy at all. I have done the same thing. Sometimes, the simple fact that both new rabbits are in a place that is new to both of them, is disorienting enough that they bond and get along fine. Other times, they get along fine for a while and, as you have experience with your other rabbits, decide at some point down the road that they prefer to live alone and fully intend to make that happen.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I only keep does together that are litter mates. simply for ease of space. when they start fighting, or I breed them, which ever comes first, then they are separated.
Be aware, OP, that rabbits pee at a 45 degree angle, usually out the corner. that cage wont look nice for long. the corners will become urine soaked and smell. I hope you plan on keeping them outside.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

We have 5 does living together, NEVER had a prob. 3 were littermates, and the other 2 were littermates as well. They are fine together. It really just depends on the doe.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

The bottom is bare, but I plan on buying a pan so I can keep it inside.

I plan on the females being littermates.

lonelyfarmgirl, I plan on litter training them and having pans in the corners - not sure if that changes your statement of keeping them outside.

I do appreciate everyone's help in ironing out any kinds before I obtain my rabbits.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

only if it works (litter pan) and it is kept clean. rabbit urine, especially when soaked into wood stinks.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> rabbit urine, especially when soaked into wood stinks.


Yes it does, and BoldViolet, you will want to consider urine guards for all sides if you plan to keep it inside. Litter training doesn't happen over night and until then, if your girls are anything like most of mine, they will back their butts up against the wire in an attempt to pee outside of the cage.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I wanted two does per pen, so this year I saved a daughter from each litter and left her with Mom after the rest were removed. So far, each mother/daughter pair is getting along, though the daughters are just getting to the 5-6 month age. I won't breed until January, and plan on breeding each pair at the same time. I had bad luck before when the co-habitating does kindled a few weeks apart. 

I don't have hutches, I have pens. Each doe pen is about 4' x 8'. I plan on elevated area so there will be even more room, and room for the does to get away from the kits when they get to that really bothersome age. 

Cathy


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Again, thank you everyone for sharing your knowledge.


----------

